# Flashing dash lights (code)?



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello all,
The last few of times I've started my car at night and turned on my headlights, the dash lights will flash at 3 different intensities before returning to my previously set brightness. I'm pretty sure that it must be a code of some sort, but I don't know what for. It may do this during the day too, but I can't tell when it's bright outside. Anyone know what this means? I don't think it's a problem with the dimmer switch or anything, since it's a fairly constant thing. They don't flicker on and off, they actually flash for a couple seconds, then they stop. It did it the last 3 times I started my car, but it didn't do it tonight. Did something fix itself, or did I do something different this time? Hmmmm... BTW, It's got the keyless entry if that might have anything to do with it. I've also been giving another guy a ride to work this past week (when the flashing started) but don't see what that would have to do with anything. Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

I apologize if I put this post in the wrong category, but I thought it may be a general Nissan code rather than a B14 platform specific code. Maybe some of the other chassis have the same problem? And yes, I did a search for this before posting (in several forums no less) and came up with exactly zilch! I did see a post where a guy was asking the same question back in like 2000, but nobody ever answered him. Maybe it's not a code at all, and just a weird electrical glitch. Anyone else see this in their cars? Even if you don't know what it means, at least I'll know I'm not crazy!  
Thanks again,
Pete


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

think your wires might have a problem the only way that the chck eng light will flash codes is if you rest it the computer


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry, I guess I should have been more specific. It's not any of the dash "warning" or "check" lights that are flashing. It's the actual backlight that allows you to see the guages in the dark. The one that comes on along with your headlights. And the reason I don't think it's the wires, is because it's such a constant thing. Every time it's done it (4 times now) it flashes in exactly the same way and then returns to normal. I'm pretty sure if there was a problem with the wiring, they would flicker sporadically. Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Do you have a good stereo?*

I had a simalar problem when my alternator whent frome to much heat in the engine bay and to much draw on the power. I would test the alternator and if that isnt it, see if the starter isnt starting to go.


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

Now this might seem dumb ut have you had an alarm put in like aftermarket. And are your parking lights flashing to if so then its your alarm


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas, but no, it's not the alternator. The starter is fine, and I don't have an aftermarket alarm. It's an SE Limited, so it's got the keyless entry and the factory alarm, but they are both working properly. It hasn't done it for the last three days now, so maybe whatever it was has fixed itself now?


----------

